# spain - Marjal site



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

wat a campsite marjal costa blanca is will come again


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Thats a very short and brief statement...

OK !!! We believe you :lol:


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*trust me*

ok pool great food great found a scottish restaurant saint feilipe neri 5 min from marjal its called the bonnie something or other was pished lol fillet steak was stunning aberdeen angus mmmmm 3 course meal for 4 came to 75 euros stunning


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

Did you not find the constant traffic noise a pain ?


----------

